# Ich werde bald wahnsinnig. Was passiert mit der deutschen Sprache???



## KingHelmer (12 November 2014)

Das soll jetzt bitte Niemand persönlich nehmen, aber wenn ich weiterhin das Ignorieren von Akkusativ-Objekten sehe/lese, drehe ich durch.

Überall, nicht nur hier, wird es einfach ignoriert. Die deutsche Sprache stirbt, glaube ich, nach und nach aus. Es schmerzt jedes Mal, wenn ich Sätze lese wie z.B.: 
"Enthält ein Ethercat-Koppler nicht ein Repeater..."   :arrow: EINEN; EINEN; EINEN NICHT EIN; EINEN!!!!!!!!!!
oder 
"...das bringt kein Längenvorteil."  :arrow: KEINEN; WEN ODER WAS? KEINEN!!!!!!!!

Ich verstehe es, wenn Man der deutschen Sprache nicht ganz mächtig ist, weil man eingewandert ist oder Sonstiges. Aber zumeist sind es heutzutage deutsche Jugendliche, die genau das als NORMAL empfinden und nach und nach die Sprache verlernen oder erst gar nicht richtig erlernen.

Für mich sind das auch keine umgangsspr. Abkürzungen, es ist einfaches Nicht-Wissen!!! Abkürzungen, Dialekt oder Faulheit ist alles vollkommen Okay und kein Problem. Diejenigen aber, die einen unbestimmten Artikel bei einem Akkusativ-Objekt falsch schreiben, wissen es nicht besser, da zählt keine Ausrede.
Also ich bitte alle, die hier im Forum sind, versucht BITTE die Artikel richtig zu verwenden. :sw14:



Wer jetzt der Meinung ist, dieser Post ist vollkommen übertrieben und kleinkarriert, der soll sich einfach nicht angesprochen fühlen oder mir mein "Maul" stopfen. 
Mir jedenfalls schmerzt (wirklich!!) jedes Mal, wenn ich so einen Murks lese, das Hirn im Sprachzentrum.....

Grüße, 
Flo

PS: Habe vor Kurzem mit dem Rauchen aufgehört, vielleicht bin ich auch einfach überempfindlich! :shock:


----------



## vierlagig (12 November 2014)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> PS: Habe vor Kurzem mit dem Rauchen aufgehört, vielleicht bin ich auch einfach überempfindlich! :shock:



ich kann Dich beruhigen, das geht vorbei!
es wird noch die Phase kommen, in der Du unbedingt rauchen willst - bei mir war das so um den 6. Monat, danach wird alles besser...
Geheimtipp: Bierseelige Abende vermeiden - sie erhöhen die Rückfallwahrscheinlichkeit.

Danke, dass Du die Verwahrlosung anprangerst!


----------



## JesperMP (12 November 2014)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> "Enthält ein Ethercat-Koppler nicht ein Repeater..."


Das war ich: http://www.sps-forum.de/codesys-und...t-kabel-laenger-als-100m-wird.html#post512825

Ich bin stolz das es war die (der ? den ?) einzigste Fehler !

Guck mal auch hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/...utsche-sprache-ist-ein-schwieriger-einer.html


----------



## KingHelmer (12 November 2014)

Sorry Jesper hab die erstbesten Beispiele genommen!
[emoji1]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle (12 November 2014)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Das war ich: http://www.sps-forum.de/codesys-und...t-kabel-laenger-als-100m-wird.html#post512825
> 
> Ich bin stolz das es war die (der ? den ?) einzigste Fehler !
> 
> Guck mal auch hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/...utsche-sprache-ist-ein-schwieriger-einer.html



Ok Jesper, du darfst das, Deutsch ist ja wohl nicht deine Muttersprache! 

Aber damit du immer besser wirst:  Es heißt "einzige Fehler", nicht "einzigste". Aber das können viele Deutsche _(schließe ich mich manchmal mit ein) _auch nicht korrekt.


----------



## JesperMP (12 November 2014)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Sorry Jesper hab die erstbesten Beispiele genommen!
> [emoji1]


Das habe ich auch gedacht. Mach keine sorgen, ich habe ein dicken Haut.
edit: eigentlich gefällt mir einen guten "Rant".




Ralle schrieb:


> Aber damit du immer besser wirst: Es heißt "einzige Fehler", nicht "einzigste". Aber das können viele Deutsche (schließe ich mich manchmal mit ein) auch nicht korrekt.


Das schreibe ich hinter meinem Ohr. Problem ist, es ist so schwierig zu lesen was ich dort geschrieben habe.


----------



## olliew (12 November 2014)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es, wenn Man der deutschen Sprache nicht ganz mächtig ist, weil man eingewandert ist oder Sonstiges.



Hilft es wenn ich in meine Signatur schreibe das Deutsch NICHT meine Muttersprache ist?


Und nein, ich ignoriere diese Akkusativ-Objekten-Dingern nicht, ich weiß es einfach nicht und habe nicht ständig jemand griffbereit zum Korrektur lesen.


EDITH sagt: Avatar ändern dürfte einiges klären.


----------



## bike (12 November 2014)

@Jesper: Wenn ich so gut dänisch schreiben und sprechen könnte, wie du deutsch, dann wäre ich zufrieden und stolz.

Mich stört, wenn "Deutsche" nicht in der Lage sind vernüftig und verständlich zu reden und zu schreiben.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 November 2014)

Jetzt bin ich überfordert, ich bin in Deutschland geboren, aber die Sprache meiner Mutter ist Plattdeutsch.

Darf ich jetzt weiter Texte in fehlerhaften Deutsch verfassen?


----------



## Verpolt (12 November 2014)

Das ich und mir das kenn ich nicht, das kommt bei mich nicht vor.

@KingHelmer:

Meine Ampel steht auf rot, wenn LOL, ROFL usw... AUSGESPROCHEN wird.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 November 2014)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> ...
> Überall, nicht nur hier, wird es einfach ignoriert. Die deutsche Sprache stirbt, glaube ich, nach und nach aus. Es schmerzt jedes Mal, wenn ich Sätze lese wie z.B.



Es wird halt geschrieben wie gegessen – schnell und schlampig.

Mit Jesper hast Du zwar den Falschen zitiert, aber grundsätzlich
hast Du recht – mit Kommas und Groß/Kleinschreibung ist es
oft auch nicht weit her.

Im zu Gegensatz zu vierlagig kann ich einen bierseeligen Abend
(ohne Eifoun) durchaus empfehlen, das entspannt und man 
gewinnt Abstand .


----------



## KingHelmer (12 November 2014)

> Es wird halt geschrieben wie gegessen – schnell und schlampig.



Es ist schwierig zu erklären, wie ich es meine. Aber lässt man mal alle, die Deutsch NICHT als Muttersprache haben, außen vor, dann gibt es einfach immer mehr Leute, die nicht *wissen*,  wie man die Sachen richtig schreibt.
Meine neue Kollegin hat studiert und ist 23 Jahre alt. Vor kurzem schreibt sie eine Rundmail an alle Mitarbeiter und heut Fehler rein, dass es nicht mehr schön ist. Bei sowas vergeht es mir.

Als jemand, der Deutsch als Muttersprache spricht, muss es doch wehtun einen solchen Satz zu lesen oder (ja das gibts mittlerweile auch) zu sprechen.

Aber nichts für ungut. Ich geh jetzt erstmal auf meinen Balkon, (k)eine rauchen 

Grüße und schönen Abend, 

Flo


----------



## hucki (12 November 2014)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Das soll jetzt bitte Niemand persönlich nehmen, aber wenn ich weiterhin das Ignorieren von Akkusativ-Objekten sehe/lese, drehe ich durch.
> ...
> Aber zumeist sind es heutzutage deutsche Jugendliche, die genau das als NORMAL empfinden und nach und nach die Sprache verlernen oder erst gar nicht richtig erlernen.
> 
> Für mich sind das auch keine umgangsspr. Abkürzungen, es ist einfaches Nicht-Wissen!!! Abkürzungen, Dialekt oder Faulheit ist alles vollkommen Okay und kein Problem. Diejenigen aber, die einen unbestimmten Artikel bei einem Akkusativ-Objekt falsch schreiben, wissen es nicht besser, da zählt keine Ausrede.


M.M.n. siehst Du das auch etwas eng.

Deutsch ist eine lebendige Sprache und damit auch der ständigen Wandelung unterlegen. Und nicht der Duden bestimmt was richtig ist, sondern das, was *die Mehrzahl der Muttersprachler* als richtig empfindet. Deshalb kann es durchaus sein, das im Duden in einigen Jahren was als richtig drinne steht, was heute noch als falsch empfunden wird. Und irgenwann fängt jede dieser Änderungen klein an.
Bastian Sick hatte ja mal so'n Buch "Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod", was sicher ein schönes Beispiel darstellt. Ich denke in einigen Jahrzehnten wird darüber gar keiner mehr nach denken, sondern das Gro der Deutschen wird die Verwendung des Dativ in diesen Fällen als richtig/normal empfinden.

Wahrscheinlich würden sich Deutsche von vor einigen Jahrhunderten auch wundern, wie Du die Sprache heute benutzt.


----------



## hucki (12 November 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Mich stört, wenn "Deutsche" nicht in der Lage sind vernüftig und verständlich zu reden und zu schreiben.
> 
> 
> bike




 

 




Ich kann das ja nur subjektiv nach den Beiträgen hier im Forum beurteilen, die ich gelesen habe - aber danach schlägst Du Dich vermutlich ständig selbst, oder?


----------



## KingHelmer (12 November 2014)

@ Hucki:

Das denke ich mir ähnlich. Nur meine ich es, wie ich es sage: Ich könnte mir niemals vorstellen, die Sprache so dermaßen zu zerstören, wie z.B. auch hier: http://www.zeit.de/2006/27/C-Kiezdeutsch zu lesen.

Wenn ich in 20 Jahren eine E-Mail von meinem Chef lesen muss, in welcher steht:" Hallo Flo, Wir haben ein Beschwerde erhalten. Machen Sie Präsentation für Vorstand morgen!" oder sowas, dann bitte, erschießt mich. Ich finde, die Sprache sollte etwas sein, was man zu schützen versucht.

Wenn jetzt im Mittelalter in 3. Person gesprochen wurde, dann ist das auch heute keine falsche Grammatik. Ja auch viele Wörter sind verschwunden. Doch solche Riesensprünge wie das einfache Ignorieren oder "Löschen" von Grammatik gab es nie.

Wenn ich meine Sätze irgendwann so einfach schreiben muss, dass es mir wehtut, nur weil ein Anderer es nicht versteht sobald ein Artikel darin vorkommt, dann läuft es für mich falsch...


Grüße, 
Flo

PS: Ich fahr jetzt Electronica!


----------



## dtsclipper (12 November 2014)

Traurig aber wahr...

Erst der Genitiv,
jetzt der Akkusativ...

Wer kennt noch den Vokativ ???

Aber dafür sind ja Hochkommata im Kommen...  z.B. Siggi's Imbiss...

Isch glaab in de Zukunfd schreib isch hald soo wie ma de Schnawwel gewachs iss unn drink en schääner Schoppe aussm Dubbeglass dezu...


----------



## KingHelmer (12 November 2014)

Wenn du des moche koonsch, donn fong i abba au oh, mal mei murgdäler dialeggt usszugrabe!:shock:


----------



## adiemus84 (12 November 2014)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Meine neue Kollegin hat studiert und ist 23 Jahre alt.



Studienrichtung war vermutlich BWL.


----------



## KingHelmer (12 November 2014)

adiemus84 schrieb:


> Studienrichtung war vermutlich BWL.



Nein, Mediendesign!


----------



## vierlagig (12 November 2014)

dtsclipper schrieb:


> Aber dafür sind ja Hochkommata im Kommen...  z.B. Siggi's Imbiss...



im Kommen? das sind die ewig Gestrigen!



> _Die Abtrennung des s durch Apostroph beim Genitiv ist im Deutschen nicht mehr üblich. Sie war bis ins 19. Jahrhundert auch in der geschriebenen und gedruckten deutschen Hochsprache noch verbreitet, von der Preußischen Akademie der Wissenschaften wurden die Werke Kants sogar im 20. Jahrhundert noch unter dem Titel „Kant's Gesammelte Schriften“ herausgegeben._



http://marker.to/SOPUYT


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 November 2014)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Wenn du des moche koonsch, donn fong i abba au oh, mal mei murgdäler dialeggt usszugrabe!:shock:



Du kommst aus dem Murgtal ? Woher genau ?


----------



## bike (12 November 2014)

dtsclipper schrieb:


> Wer kennt noch den Vokativ ???



Also ich kenne den genauso noch wie den Ablativ.

@Hucki: also ich denke mein Deutsch ist korrekt, auch wenn es ab und an etwas sehr ehrlich ist.

Es zeigt aber wie gelesen wird und wer sich bei dich bedangt had. Das bast.


bike

P.S: Deutsch ist nicht meine Muttersprache. Bayrisch ist eben doch ab und an besser.


----------



## marlob (12 November 2014)

bike schrieb:


> ....
> 
> @Hucki: also ich denke mein Deutsch ist korrekt, auch wenn es ab und an etwas sehr ehrlich ist.
> ....


Ich lach mich schlapp. Das rettet mir den Tag. Aber Hauptsache du glaubst es selber[emoji23]


----------



## hucki (12 November 2014)

@bike,

ich glaub' auch nicht, dass Dein Deutsch in den vielen Beiträgen, die ich gesehen habe, das Problem war. Vielmehr vermute ich, dass Deine Gedanken Deinen Fingern um ein Vielfaches voraus waren und dadurch für uns Leser des Öfteren Wörter verloren gehen:


bike schrieb:


> Also es ist Mario schreibt, sehr diffus, ist absolut korrekt und richtig formuliert.





bike schrieb:


> Es macht SInn, ween uns den Hersteller verrätst.
> ...
> Denn deine Angaben sind mehr als löcherig und bieten Anhaltspunkte um zu helfen.





Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> bike schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ist RLO nicht das VKE in deutsch?
> ...





bike schrieb:


> Und wenn die Maschine nicht zum richtigen Termin übergeben werden kann, kann das echt teuer für den Lieferanten.





bike schrieb:


> Wäre ich doch mir ein Haus im Land von Horst gekauft


...


Aber vlt. haben wir auch nur nicht Deinen Respekt, um uns diesen Teil zu verdienen:


bike schrieb:


> ... vernüftig und verständlich ... zu schreiben.


Deswegen fand ich es witzig, das gerade von Dir zu lesen. Oder wie marlob schrieb:


marlob schrieb:


> Das rettet mir den Tag.


----------



## KingHelmer (12 November 2014)

> Wäre ich doch mir ein Haus im Land von Horst gekauft



ROFLMAO Saugut ROFLMAO


----------



## Zottel (13 November 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Darf ich jetzt weiter Texte in fehlerhaften Deutsch verfassen?


Nein, wohl aber in fehlerhafte*m*.
Mich regt auch auf, dass keiner mehr richtig schreibt. Deppenapostrophe, Deppen-Leerzeichen,der Genitiv wird nicht mehr verwendet und einiges mehr.
Heute sah ich im Fernsehen ein Bild von einem großen Brand mit der Unterschrift:"Millionen Feuer". Sie wollten wohl sagen, dass das Feuer einen Millionenschaden anrichtet, aber auf Deutsch bedeutet es so geschrieben "mehrere Millionen Feuer".
Und ja, Deutsch ist nicht die leichteste Sprache und wenn es jemand nicht als Muttersprache lernt, stören mich kleine Fehler nicht.
Aber auch andere Sprachen haben ihre Schwierigkeiten: Alle romanischen Sprachen haben auch Konjugation und Flexion, sie haben ihr "der" und "die", man muss es genauso zu jedem neuen Wort mitlernen und bei le soleil und la lune ist die Sonne männlich und der Mond weiblich. Spanisch hat vier Arten um "ich war" oder "er war" zu sagen, bei Chinesisch ist die Melodie wichtig, die Silbe "Shi" kann soviele Dinge bedeuten, dass es ein ganzes Gedicht nur aus aneinandergereihten Shis gibt und das immer als leicht eingestufte Englisch (ohne grammatisches Geschlecht und weitestgehend ohne Konjugation) hat keinen erkennbaren Zusammenhang zwischen Aussprache und Schreibweise.


----------



## Astralavista (13 November 2014)

Das kann ich voll unterschreiben. Vor allem auf Facebook liest man diesen Fehler so oft, das ich schon an mir selbst gezweifelt habe.
Ich dachte schon ich hätte eine zweite Rechtschreibreform verpasst :-D
Bin froh das es mal Jemand anspricht. Ich meine jeder macht Fehler und hat Schwächen (Meiner ist z.B. Unterscheidung das / dass und Kommasetzung) ... das mit den Akkusativ-Objekten ist mir aber auch verdammt häufig aufgefallen, als ob die Hälfte der Jugend diesen Fehler macht.


----------



## vollmi (13 November 2014)

Astralavista schrieb:


> Bin froh das es mal Jemand anspricht. Ich meine jeder macht Fehler und hat Schwächen (Meiner ist z.B. Unterscheidung das / dass und Kommasetzung)



Argl, Kommasetzung. Das ist auch mein Erzfeind.
Nach einem verfassten Beitrag, öffne ich ihn zum Editieren meist wieder, weil mir fehlerhafte Kommasetzung auffällt. Meist setz ich sie dann redundant :-?.

Mir fehlt eine Grammatikprüfung im Browser!

Aber ich bin ja Schweizer. Wir haben keine Kommas (Behaupt!) 

mfG René


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 November 2014)

Wie wäre es denn wenn wir das Forum in „Rechtschreibforum“ umbenennen.
Das Moto wird "Klugscheißerei ist wenn du den Fehler findest". 
Ich geh jetzt mal los, ein paar echte Probleme suchen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 November 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn wenn wir das Forum in „Rechtschreibforum“ umbenennen.
> Das Moto wird "Klugscheißerei ist wenn du den Fehler findest".
> Ich geh jetzt mal los, ein paar echte Probleme suchen.




Herr RN. Ein wenig angepisst, weil Dir ein Fehler in deinem Beitrag unterlaufen ist . Nimm es nicht so tragisch. Ich habe da auch so meine Probleme mit. Und auf dem Rechner kommen dann noch die dicken Finger dazu.


----------



## vollmi (13 November 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt mal los, ein paar echte Probleme suchen.



Glücklicher Mensch. Du musst nach Problemen suchen.


----------



## marlob (13 November 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn wenn wir das Forum in „Rechtschreibforum“ umbenennen.
> Das Moto wird "Klugscheißerei ist wenn du den Fehler findest".
> Ich geh jetzt mal los, ein paar echte Probleme suchen.



Wir sind im Stammtisch. Da darf man sowas
Solltest du auch mal wieder hinkommen, ich  meine zu dem, wo man Striche auf den Deckel schreibt. 
Da kann nicht allzu viel schief gehen mit der Rechtschreibung. 
Aber klugscheissen tun wir da manchmal auch.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 November 2014)

Grummel...jetzt werden aber alle schwächen gesucht.

Zu Stammtisch, ich habe an den Tag einen neue Spülmaschine bekommen, die 
Handwerker sind aber nicht, wie vereinbart um 14 Uhr sondern erst um 17 Uhr
gekommen. Dabei haben Sie die ganze Küche auseinander gerissen. 

War leider etwas Chaos zu Hause.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 November 2014)

marlob schrieb:


> Wir sind im Stammtisch. Da darf man sowas
> Solltest du auch mal wieder hinkommen, ich  meine zu dem, wo man Striche auf den Deckel schreibt.
> Da kann nicht allzu viel schief gehen mit der Rechtschreibung.
> Aber klugscheissen tun wir da manchmal auch.




So sieht das dann aus :


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 November 2014)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sollte ich auf meine erreichten 10.000'ten Beitrag einen
ausgeben. Die hab ich aber nicht mehr :sb9:


----------



## Bapho (13 November 2014)

verklickt


----------



## ostermann (13 November 2014)

Also ich habe im weltweiten Netz noch ganz andere sprachliche Verirrungen gesehen. Da muss man sich auf Dauer eine ganz dicke Haut zulegen, um nicht zu verzweifeln. Noch dazu, wenn man eine Mutter hat, die Germanistik (auf Lehramt) studiert hat 

Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich nach der Rechtschreib-Reform z.T. auch nicht mehr genau weiß, was richtig ist und was falsch oder veraltet. Da muss ich mich manchmal auf die Word-Rechtschreib-Prüfung verlassen. Aber selbst die nutzen viele Leute scheinbar nicht (gibt's ja auch für Outlook und Thunderbird).

Da begegnen einem dann Wörter wie "Packet" (gemeint ist das Paket), oder die Frage, ob man denn die Steuerung auch eingeschalte*n* hat. Das ist für mich der Klassiker, bei dem mir direkt der Puls hochgeht. Ich schalte meine Maschine ein, und anschließend habe ich sie eingeschalte*t*. Das scheint aber z.T. eine regionale Eigenheit zu sein. Über "sinn machen" rege ich micht nicht mehr auf, das ist inzwischen so verbreitet, dass ich das selbst schon manchmal verwende.

Allen Freunden der Deutschen Sprache empfehle ich die "Zwiebelfisch"-Kolumne bei SPON:
http://www.spiegel.de/thema/zwiebelfisch/

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## Lars Weiß (13 November 2014)

Bei Yoda Grammatik gelernt ich habe


----------



## Approx (13 November 2014)

Schlimmer finde ich den Sprachverfall im alltäglichen Leben. Großer Vorreiter in Sachen Sprachverzerrung ist da das Fernsehen, speziell die Privaten wie Pro7 & Co. 
Da wird heute bei "Voice of Germany" wird wieder in den "Battles" um die Wette "performt". Oder man sehe sich nur mal das TV-Programm von Pro7 an, und achte auf die Titel...

Bei dem Thema kann ich gar nicht soviel essen, wie ich kotzen möchte!

:sb6: Approx


----------



## marlob (13 November 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sollte ich auf meine erreichten 10.000'ten Beitrag einen
> ausgeben. Die hab ich aber nicht mehr :sb9:


Bis zur Messe schaffst du die 10.000 wieder. Dann kannst du da einen ausgeben:sm24:


----------



## Lars Weiß (13 November 2014)

Zum Thema Sprachverfall habe ich auch was: Neuwied ist ja eine Kleinstadt. Wir sprechen hier hochdeutsch, also ist ein Meeting bei uns immer noch die gute alte Besprechung. Viele Vertreter wissen das nicht und denken das Denglisch Amtssprache ist und sind fast schon etwas pikiert wenn man sie darauf aufmerksam macht das man hier deutsch spricht.


----------



## Tommi (13 November 2014)

dtsclipper schrieb:


> Traurig aber wahr...
> 
> Erst der Genitiv,
> jetzt der Akkusativ...
> ...



Ihr sagt ja auch "S sibbe"...  (S7)

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## KingHelmer (13 November 2014)

Ich persönlich hab meinen Dialekt verlernt, als ich früher einmal für längere Zeit in einem "fremden" Bundesland (Bayern) unterwegs war.
Dort versteht man einen Badner nicht, genauso wenig versteht der gemeine Badner den Bayern nicht  (Ich sag nur doppelte Verneinung à la "I mag koi Bier Net")

Ich wurde praktisch gezwungen über 8 Wochen nur hochdeutsch zu sprechen und hab mir das in der kurzen Zeit wirklich dermaßen angewöhnt, dass nun kaum noch (bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen) Umgangssprache durchkommt.

Abba i kon eich soge, des tut ma koi bissl leid!


----------



## de vliegende hollander (13 November 2014)

Interessantes Thema.

Mir ist es wichtig das wenn ich unterwegs bin, das einigermaßen Hochdeutsch geredet wird. Sonnst verstehe ich nur Bahnhof.

Rechtschreibung bekomme ich sowieso nicht im griff. Was ich mir gerade abfrage ist, wie gut das die Rechtschreibungskontrolle von zum Beispiel "Word" ist.
Wenn bei meine Texte keine rote striche stehen gehe ich davon aus dass es alles passt.

Bram


----------



## KingHelmer (13 November 2014)

> wie gut das die Rechtschreibungskontrolle von zum Beispiel "Word"



Im Großen und Ganzen ist sie ganz gut.
Manchmal verhaspelt sich aber auch Word ganz dolle.

Solange nichts, außer Eigennamen, rot ist, wird man dein Geschriebenes zumindest als Deutsch erkennen können


----------



## dtsclipper (13 November 2014)

Tommi schrieb:


> Ihr sagt ja auch "S sibbe"...  (S7)
> 
> Gruß
> Tommi



Es Siwwe, um genau zu sinn

.


----------



## Rquadrat (13 November 2014)

Ich finde es schön, dass es noch Rechtschreib-Ritter gibt, die unsere Sprache verteidigen.

Manchmal bekommt man direkt Kopfschmerzen, bei dem Versuch, Texte zu verstehen, die von Menschen geschrieben wurden, die sich einfach nicht die Mühe machen ihre eigene Muttersprache zu erlernen.

Legasthenie wird viel zu oft als Ausrede für Faulheit benutzt. Natürlich kann man nicht von Geburt an jedes Wort richtig schreiben. Unsere Grammatik wird auch leider nicht mit der Muttermilch in die Säuglinge geschleust.

Doch bei unserem Schulsystem wundert es mich gar nicht, dass die Leute teilweise stolz auf ihre Idiotie sind. Hier wird Trashtalk gefördert und Asi-Slang ist in den Großstädten ein Muss, sonst stellt man sich selbst ins Abseits.

Lernen beruht auf Eigeninitiative. 

Gruß
r²


----------



## RobiHerb (13 November 2014)

*Die Zeit ...*

Vielleicht auch mal das Problem etwas anders gesehen:

Wer kurz etwas antworten möchte (eigentlich soll man ja was anderes arbeiten!!), den jucken die Finger, das auch sofort los zu werden. 
Somit ist schnell mal die "Antworten" Taste gedrückt umd man hat sich die Mühe gespart, seinen Text noch einmal durchzulesen. (Passiert mir dauernd ...)

Wenn wir solange an der Zeile arbeiten würden wie an einer Zeile im Programm, sähe das schon anders aus, aber die Zeit haben wir hier nicht.

Damit komme ich zu einem dummen Problem in diesem Forum:

Wenn man auf komplizierte Fragen qualifiziert antworten möchte, dann ist oft ein Nachschlagen in den Manuals und den eigenen Projekt Sourcen nötig. Wenn man dann alles zusammen hat, stellt man mit Schrecken fest, die Zeit ist abgelaufen und man soll sich bitte wieder einloggen.

Zumindest verbesserungs bedürftig.


----------



## vierlagig (13 November 2014)

angemeldet bleiben ist eine Option, die mit CheckBox bei der Anmeldung angewählt werden kann


----------



## KingHelmer (13 November 2014)

Ich muss doch nochmal ran und erklären was ich meine:



> Wer kurz etwas antworten möchte (eigentlich soll man ja was anderes  arbeiten!!), den jucken die Finger, das auch sofort los zu werden.



Ich rede nicht von Verhasplern, von FALSCH geschriebenen Wörtern, von Groß- und Kleinschreibung oder vergessenen Worten.
Ich rede von einer Grammatik, im Besonderen eben von unbestimmten Artikeln vor dem Akkusativ-Objekt, die nicht korrekt benutzt wird, weil es die Leute mittlerweile nicht mehr besser wissen.

Das hat nichts mit schnellem Schreiben zu tun, damit hat, soweit ich das sehe, auch niemand ein Problem.
Ich wäre auch schon  zufrieden, wenn manche Leute wenigstens 1 einziges Mal genau diesen Artikel richtig schreiben würden. Bei den meisten Jugendlichen und (das ist das schlimme) Erwachsenen und Berufstätigen (siehe meine Kollegin) ist das aber nicht der Fall. Hier ist es schlichtweg mangelnde Bildung.

Wenn sich jemand beim Schreiben vertut (siehe RN oder siehe Bike), dann hat das nichts mit dem von mir erwähnten Problem zu tun.

So, jetzt sollts angekommen sein 

Schönen Feierabend, Leute
Flo


PS: DIe Syntax einzuhalten bei einer Programmierung hat auch schwerwiegendere Folgen. Ich sage nur "Juhu endlich fertig, dann kompiliere ich das Programmlein mal ---> 634 Fehler" ( Mein erstes Programm im Codesys beim ersten Kompilieren, ohne ein einziges Mal als Zwischenschritt kompiliert zu haben


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 November 2014)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Ich rede von einer Grammatik, im Besonderen eben von unbestimmten Artikeln vor dem Akkusativ-Objekt, die nicht korrekt benutzt wird, weil es die Leute mittlerweile nicht mehr besser wissen.



Ich weiß nicht einmal was so ein 'Akustigdingsdadumichauch' ist. 




KingHelmer schrieb:


> Wenn sich jemand beim Schreiben vertut (siehe RN oder siehe Bike), dann hat das nichts mit dem von mir erwähnten Problem zu tun.



Das ich keine saubere Rechtschreibung habe weiß ich auch ohne dich und
das liegt nicht daran das ich zu faul bin, mir das ganze noch einmal durchzulesen.
Aber wenn du *LUTSCHER*, mich und meinen besten Freund bike, noch einmal
als Negativbeispiel hervorhebst, dann Sperre ich dich und schicke dir die Begründung 
mit Rechtschreibfehlern in jeden verdamten Wort.

So wenn jetzt noch einer mit Stammtisch kommt, der hat noch nie eine ordentliche
Kneipenschlägerei mitgemacht. 

Ich hoffe du verstehst mich auch mit Rechtschreibfehler, du neunmalkluger.


----------



## KingHelmer (13 November 2014)

> Das ich keine saubere Rechtschreibung habe weiß ich auch ohne dich und
> das liegt nicht daran das ich zu faul bin, mir das ganze noch einmal durchzulesen.
> Aber wenn du *LUTSCHER*,



So, ich habe diese Beispiele nicht gebracht das waren deine besten Freunde und Mitglieder, die seit JAHREN hier sind. NICHT ich.
Ich hab lediglich zwei Beispiele, ohne Namensnennungen gebracht und gesagt, dass es zwei willkürlich ausgewählte Beispiele waren.

Wenn ich dich hier zu verteidigen versuche, ebenso wie Bike, und du das nicht mal merkst, dann glaube ich, du solltest mal die Beiträge lesen und nicht als Quereinsteiger irgendwelche Dinge in den Raum stellen oder gleich UNBEGRÜNDETE Drohungen aussprechen! Offensichtlich hast du diesen Thread nur überflogen.

Bisher ist der Beitrag vollkommen frei von Beleidigungen gewesen, aber gut, dann kommt der freundliche Moderator um die Ecke und fängt damit an.
Und das *Lutscher *kann man sich als Erwachsener Mensch auch verkneifen, zeugt schwer von Unreife.

Ich denke, du hast mir mit dem Gerede hier eben gezeigt, was für ein Typ Mensch du bist, danke! 
" Uhh, jemand schreibt etwas und ist erst 2 Jahre im Forum dabei, gleich mal die Sperre androhen!"

Wäre gerne auf den nächsten Stammtisch gekommen, aber mit solchen Leuten, nein danke.
Dann bleibt lieber unter euch, in eurer verschworenen Gemeinde und lasst erst gar nicht zu, dass "Nachwuchs" hinzukommt.

Du kannst mich jetzt gerne sperren! Beiträge werde ich sowieso keine mehr schreiben, gebe solchen kollerischen Kleingeistern wie dir kein weiteres Futter.

Grüße an den Rest
Flo


----------



## zotos (13 November 2014)

Wo ist maxi wenn man ihn braucht?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 November 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ...
> mich und meinen besten Freund bike, noch einmal als Negativbeispiel hervorhebst
> ...



Betrachtet das positiv.

Manche taugen zu gar nichts, nicht mal als schlechtes Beispiel ... :-?


----------



## Ralle (13 November 2014)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> So, ich habe diese Beispiele nicht gebracht das waren deine besten Freunde und Mitglieder, die seit JAHREN hier sind. NICHT ich.
> Ich hab lediglich zwei Beispiele, ohne Namensnennungen gebracht und gesagt, dass es zwei willkürlich ausgewählte Beispiele waren.
> 
> Wenn ich dich hier zu verteidigen versuche, ebenso wie Bike, und du das nicht mal merkst, dann glaube ich, du solltest mal die Beiträge lesen und nicht als Quereinsteiger irgendwelche Dinge in den Raum stellen oder gleich UNBEGRÜNDETE Drohungen aussprechen! Offensichtlich hast du diesen Thread nur überflogen.
> ...



Der Choleriker bist du aber gerade und nun bleib mal ein wenig auf dem Teppich. SPS-Programmierer sollten keine Weicheier sein, wo kommen wir denn da hin! 

PS: Was genau meinst du mit Zitat: "kollerisch"? Irgendwo in der Gegend rumkugeln oder eher doch den schnell ausflippenden Menschen, also den Choleriker? Wer weiß, vielleicht kann man den nun inzwischen mit K schreiben, das könnte ich mir seit der völlig verunglückten Rechtschreibreform vorstellen, aber ganz sicher nicht mit 2 l.


----------



## marlob (13 November 2014)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> ...
> Wäre gerne auf den nächsten Stammtisch gekommen, aber mit solchen Leuten, nein danke.
> Dann bleibt lieber unter euch, in eurer verschworenen Gemeinde und lasst erst gar nicht zu, dass "Nachwuchs" hinzukommt.
> ...


Da ist der RN sicher übers Ziel hinaus geschossen mit seinem Beitrag und ich habe mich auch gefragt was das soll. Aber warum wirfst du uns da mit in einen Topf?


----------



## KingHelmer (13 November 2014)

> Aber warum wirfst du uns da mit in einen Topf?



Das war vielleicht falsch formuliert, ja.

Aber du siehst, was ich meine, am Kommentar von Ralle: Direkt abschweifen, das Gesagte/Geschriebene nicht ansprechen und alles ins Lächerliche ziehen.

Gesetz dem Fall, ich hätte RN diese Sachen an den Kopf geworfen, wäre Ralle der Erste gewesen, der die Maus über den "Sperren-Button" führt.

Nun ist nicht der Beleidigende RN der Choleriker, sondern Derjenige, der eben noch keine 10000 Beiträge hat, auf noch keinem Stammtisch war und noch keine 7 Jahre hier angemeldet ist. Achja, ein Weichei bin ich auch noch, weil ich versuche zu erklären, anstatt nur zurückzubeleidigen.

Option 1: Keine Beleidigungen, Weichei sein
Option 2: Beleidigungen, Gesperrt werden

DAS meine ich!

Ich hab ne dicke Haut, aber nicht in die Richtung, dass ich mich im gleichen Atemzug unbegründet beleidigen lasse und mir gleichzeitig eine Maulsperre verpassen lasse, dann hörts auch auf und da würde Keiner hier anders reagieren...



PS: Ralle hat es anscheinend auch nicht verstanden, worum dieser Thread geht. Die meisten Anderen haben es. Aber gut, vielleicht findest du auch hier ein paar falsch geschriebene Wörter oder Missachtungen der Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Viel Spaß!


----------



## marlob (13 November 2014)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> ...Aber gut, vielleicht findest du auch hier ein paar falsch geschriebene Wörter oder Missachtungen der Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Viel Spaß!


Und was sollte das jetzt noch?


----------



## KingHelmer (13 November 2014)

> Und was sollte das jetzt noch?



Das war ein genauso passendes "PS" wie das von Ralle im Kommentar davor.


----------



## marlob (13 November 2014)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Das war ein genauso passendes "PS" wie das von Ralle im Kommentar davor.



Du meinst wohl eher ein unpassendes.


----------



## KingHelmer (13 November 2014)

> Du meinst wohl eher ein unpassendes.



Nenne es unpassend oder nenne es passend mit einem ironischen Nachklang, kommt auf Dasselbe raus.


----------



## marlob (13 November 2014)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Nenne es unpassend oder nenne es passend mit einem ironischen Nachklang, kommt auf Dasselbe raus.



Bis Beitrag 50 hätte ich es noch als Ironie aufgefasst. Ab Beitrag 50 solltest du lieber Smilies benutzen [emoji6]


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 November 2014)

Was mich in den Wahnsinn treibt ist Humorlosigkeit. Helmut schrieb in seinem Thread von seinem besten Freund..... Da war doch klar wo die Reise hingeht mein lieber King Helmer.


----------



## KingHelmer (13 November 2014)

> Was mich in den Wahnsinn treibt ist Humorlosigkeit. Helmut schrieb in  seinem Thread von seinem besten Freund..... Da war doch klar wo die  Reise hingeht mein lieber King Helmer.



Also wenn das Humor war, dann ist es genau der Humor den ich überhaupt nicht verstehe.
Dass das mit dem besten Freund nicht ernst gemeint ist, versteh ich auch, zumal auch Bike schon gesperrt war und ich glaube sogar von RN.

Aber so wie der Text geschrieben war, war die Drohung mit dem Bannen und der Lutscher, sowie Neunmalklug, sehr wohl ernst gemeint.

Ich denke, dass man jetzt viel schreiben kann und am Schluss doch keiner Recht haben wird. RN könnte jetzt mit einem Smiley um die Ecke kommen ich stünde wie ein Idiot da.
Andererseits hätte ich auch direkt frech antworten können und gesperrt werden, dann stünde RN wie ein Idiot da.

Egal wie man es dreht und wendet, solange das Argument "Das war nur Spaß von RN" im Raum steht, werde ich der Verlierer sein, denn keiner kann das Gegenteil beweisen.
Bevor wir aber nun alle Gerichtsinstanzen durchgehen, schlage ich vor, in diesem Thread einfach gar nichts mehr zu schreiben, wie ich eigentlich schon vor 2 Stunden vor hatte.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 November 2014)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> ....
> Egal wie man es dreht und wendet, solange das Argument "Das war nur Spaß von RN" im Raum steht, werde ich der Verlierer sein, denn keiner kann das Gegenteil beweisen.
> ...



Du machst Dir zuviel Gedanken.

Morgen ist Freitag, verbringe ein bierseliges Wochenende 
und Montag ist alles vergessen.

Und wenn Herr Nagel nicht mitspielt, dann drohst Du ihm
mit dem Hammer.


----------



## Ralle (13 November 2014)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Aber du siehst, was ich meine, am Kommentar von Ralle: Direkt abschweifen, das Gesagte/Geschriebene nicht ansprechen und alles ins Lächerliche ziehen.



Oh, Aha!!!



KingHelmer schrieb:


> Gesetz dem Fall, ich hätte RN diese Sachen an den Kopf geworfen, wäre Ralle der Erste gewesen, der die Maus über den "Sperren-Button" führt.



Das glaubst du doch wohl selbst nicht, Kopfschüttel...
Aber ich hab auch schon eine Verwarnung, war pure Diktatur, so ist das manchmal im Leben. 



KingHelmer schrieb:


> Nun ist nicht der Beleidigende RN der Choleriker, sondern Derjenige, der eben noch keine 10000 Beiträge hat, auf noch keinem Stammtisch war und noch keine 7 Jahre hier angemeldet ist. Achja, ein Weichei bin ich auch noch, weil ich versuche zu erklären, anstatt nur zurückzubeleidigen.



Was hast du denn für ein Problem?



KingHelmer schrieb:


> Ich hab ne dicke Haut, aber nicht in die Richtung, dass ich mich im gleichen Atemzug unbegründet beleidigen lasse und mir gleichzeitig eine Maulsperre verpassen lasse, dann hörts auch auf und da würde Keiner hier anders reagieren...



Meine Fresse, das hört sich nun wirklich nicht nach dicker Haut an, aber trotzdem glaube ich dir und du hast natürlich vollkommen recht!



KingHelmer schrieb:


> PS: Ralle hat es anscheinend auch nicht verstanden, worum dieser Thread geht. Die meisten Anderen haben es. Aber gut, vielleicht findest du auch hier ein paar falsch geschriebene Wörter oder Missachtungen der Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Viel Spaß!



Nö, hab ich scheinbar nicht, oder doch? Weiß nicht, ich verstehe ja eh nur Bahnhof hier in Polen. 


PS: Ich hab schon immer gesagt, wir brauchen noch so ein Smiley, das auf dem Bauch liegt und mit den Fäusten auf den Boden trommelt. Wer weiß wo man das herbekommt???

@Gerhard

Yep, gut gesagt. Locker bleiben!


----------



## Lebenslang (13 November 2014)

Solche Wortschlachten wegen Nix kenne ich eigentlich nur von meiner Frau wenn sie ihre Tage kriegt. ROFLMAO


----------



## Ralle (14 November 2014)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> Solche Wortschlachten wegen Nix kenne ich eigentlich nur von meiner Frau wenn sie ihre Tage kriegt. ROFLMAO



He Lebenslang, hoffe, du hast keine Feinde, die spielen deiner Frau diesen Link zu.


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 November 2014)

Hallo ihr "Lieben",

ich bin ein bißchen schockiert, wie und wohin sich dieser Thread entwickelt. Es war natürlich beim DEM Titel absehbar, dass es irgendwann so wir - aber muß es denn immer so sein ?
Mein Vorschlag wäre : laßt es gut sein ...
Und ich denke zu der Rechtschreib-und Grammitik-Geschichte ist auch mehr gesagt als es gut wäre ...

Einen schönen Tag noch
Gruß
Larry


----------



## Bapho (14 November 2014)

Schantalle geh mal bei die Oma die geht mit dir Rewe und tut dich da ein Eis du Arsch.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 November 2014)

Bapho schrieb:


> Schantalle geh mal bei die Oma die geht mit dir Rewe und tut dich da ein Eis du Arsch.



http://de.uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Zitatsammlung_Kevinismus

Noch Fragen?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 November 2014)

Bapho schrieb:


> Schantalle geh mal bei die Oma die geht mit dir Rewe und tut dich da ein Eis du Arsch.



http://de.uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Zitatsammlung_Kevinismus

Noch Fragen?


----------



## olliew (14 November 2014)

Ralle schrieb:


> PS: Ich hab schon immer gesagt, wir brauchen noch so ein Smiley, das auf dem Bauch liegt und mit den Fäusten auf den Boden trommelt. Wer weiß wo man das herbekommt???



Meinst so etwas?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (14 November 2014)

OT

@ Olliew

Waar kom je precies vandaan. Je hebt de Nederlandse vlag aan je Caravan hangen.

groetjes bram


----------



## marlob (14 November 2014)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> OT
> 
> @ Olliew
> 
> ...


Nu word het echt gek en het wordt helemaal geen Duits meer geschreven 
Maar dan moeten wij ook niet op de vierde naamval letten


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 November 2014)

Heeft u een caravan nu ook Internet?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (14 November 2014)

> Maar dan moeten wij ook niet op de vierde naamval letten:wink:



Mit es nicht mehr verwenden von "Naamvallen" war man in den Niederländen schon voraus.
Das macht es alles viel einfacher. Muss so in 17e / 18e Jahrhundert gewesen sein
In alte ausdrücke kommen die aber noch immer vor. z.b. "In naam der Koniging"  "De heer des huizes"

Wenn man jetzt so eine alte Text zurück lest, seht das so blöd aus.
Und auch die Niederländer (Ich auch) können noch nicht mal ihre eigene Sprache gut schreiben.. Das ist nicht nur in Deutschland so.

Bram


----------



## olliew (25 November 2014)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Waar kom je precies vandaan.


Ik kom oorspronkelijk uit het uiterste zuid oosten van Zuid-Holland. Daar heb ik lange tijd gewoont totdat ik verhuisd ben naar Hessen.




Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Heeft u een caravan nu ook Internet?


Ich besitze selbst kein Wohnwagen und das wird sich wohl auch niemals ändern :twisted:  Gibt ausreichend Hotels und/oder FeWos wo es sich lohnt zu übernachten.

Habe mir mal überlegt so ein Schild zu machen:
Ich bin sowohl Holländer als Niederländer.
Nein, Wohnwagen besitze ich nicht.
Und ja, im Coffeeshop war ich. Und ja, geraucht hab ich auch.


----------



## Vitrex (26 November 2014)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Es schmerzt jedes Mal, wenn ich Sätze lese wie z.B.:
> "Enthält ein Ethercat-Koppler nicht ein Repeater..."   :arrow: EINEN; EINEN; EINEN NICHT EIN; EINEN!!!!!!!!!!
> oder
> "...das bringt kein Längenvorteil."  :arrow: KEINEN; WEN ODER WAS? KEINEN!!!!!!!!



Ich würde einfach mal stark annehmen das diese Leute im Dialekt schreiben. genaus wie "nen repeater".
Oder aus dem Österreichischen. des bringt kan Längenvorteil


----------

